# Braving the Elements



## pibip (Mar 12, 2008)

A young pigeon has been spending the night for the past 3 weeks or so on a horizontal drainpipe halfway up the house. Originally it did not look well but flies ok and feeds in the evening with the other birds. Just seems to have a very thin covering of feathers on its head, compared to the other pigeons. Now and again it goes up beside the chimney but generally it is exposed to most of the wind and rain whereever it perches. Of course once the cold weather moves in, I worry it may not survive.

Was wondering if there is any way to encourage it into a shed/sheltered area where it will be less exposed to the elements. It will stay standing when you look upwards to where it is perching but is wary and flies away should it see me when it is feeding. Any advice would be appreciated. (I keep thinking of making some shelter up on the pipe but it would not be a simple job)


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Trap it--move it
http://racingbirds.com/ptrap.html


----------

